# länge von array abfragen?



## peterini (11. Nov 2011)

hallo miteinander!
ich hätte eine frage bezüglich arrays. wenn ich ein mehr dimensionales array habe, was an eine methode übergeben wird, wie frage ich denn dann die länge der einzelnen dimensionen des arrays in der methode ab?
also wenn das array x[][][] beispielsweise übergeben wird wie frage ich dann von dem array x die länge der ersten dimension und der 2ten dimension ab? mit x.length gibt er mir nur die länge des 3ten arrays ( 3 dimension) wieder.
danke im vorraus für antworten!
mfg peterini!


----------



## nillehammer (11. Nov 2011)

Indem Du den Index des Teils des Arrays anibst, von dem Du die Länge wissen willst, also z.B. x[1].length. Eine Art "Gesamtlänge für eine best. Dimension" gibt es nicht. Es wäre ja theoretisch denkbar, dass Du im Array x[1] mehr Elemente drinnen hast, als im Array x[2].


----------



## peterini (11. Nov 2011)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort


----------

